# A week in the 'Glades, 1 August



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Great report Bob. Sounds like you need a few days off to regenerate.


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

Great photos. They are some happy anglers with stories to tell.


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

nice report captain! Memories to last a life time for those young anglers! summer time is in full swing now like you said in the report...... hot, humid, bugs, and daily thunder storms! No other place I'd rather live.


----------



## samrabinowitz25 (Mar 10, 2014)

Awesome fish man! Glad to see the snooks are getting beefy!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Awesome pics!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks guys.... this past week (and most of this one) I'm off the water doing grandfather stuff, family stuff, etc. I'll be back on the water after the 20th.


----------

